# Problem with ext. hard drive functions



## BobMinn (Jul 1, 2005)

I have found that after loading material to the USB drive the trick play functions don't work correctly and items can't be deleted. For example, slow motion becomes fast motion, play won't restart the program, only jump forward will, etc. Stop doesn't go to the window offering options. In the Manage USB Drive Window, delete doesn't work. 

I found that if I power down the USB drive these functions work until another item is loaded to the USB drive.

Have not tried all combinations of functions yet.

The drive is a 500GB Seagate Free Agent.

Any ideas?

BobMinn


----------



## SamSony (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a *Seagate Free Agent* 500 Gig ext. hard drive also and I'm having all the same problems with the trick features that you're having. I'm also unable to delete programs on the external drive until I unplug it and plug it back in. I can also do a restore from the external HD to the internal drive and have it in on both drives at the same time. If I under stood correctly this wasn't suppose to be possible to have a program in two locations at one time. Also some programs at times don't show up on the Ext. HD, then reappear the next time I look. *WEIRD!!!!*


----------



## BobMinn (Jul 1, 2005)

I also noticed that I could have the same item on both drives if I restored it back to the 622. I then deleted the ext. drive copy. When I moved the item back to the ext. drive it moved instantly. That is not surprising since delete usually means just eliminating the reference to the file.

I don't know if this is a problem unique to our drives or a general one. Time should reveal the answer.

BobMinn


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

BobMinn said:


> I have found that after loading material to the USB drive the trick play functions don't work correctly and items can't be deleted. For example, slow motion becomes fast motion, play won't restart the program, only jump forward will, etc. Stop doesn't go to the window offering options. In the Manage USB Drive Window, delete doesn't work.
> I found that if I power down the USB drive these functions work until another item is loaded to the USB drive.
> Have not tried all combinations of functions yet.
> The drive is a 500GB Seagate Free Agent.
> ...


Bob,
I am using a IoMagic 500gb and a WD MyBook 500gb. All of the functions operate normally....tricks work the same as they do with the receiver, and any event(s) can be checked and deleted.
Perhaps it's a EHDD issue  Have you tried formatting it a second time? No clue if that will cure it, and you will lose anything you can't move to the receiver HDD first.


----------



## Gary Noonan (Oct 14, 2005)

I bought a Seagate Free Agent 750 gig drive and have problems. I called Dish early yesterday and had unit activated. After I transferred about 50 gigs of programs to it (in several separate transfers), I could not transfer any more. Before I try each additional transfer the dish 622 reports more than 600 gigs free on the Seagate. I can play back those programs already downloaded but can not download any more to the Seagate. 

Now each transfer attempt brought up error 855, "An error occurred while downloading events to your USB storage device". This error message occurred a few times before it became impossible to download any material at all. But I kept trying to download and was successful many times. Now repeated attempts to downloadall result in the error message. 

Before connecting Seagate to 622 I tested it on my computer and it worked fine.

Techs at Dish say they have been given no tech info on external USB drives and have no idea what the error message means. They have no suggestions. One misinformed tech in India told me Dish does not allow customers to transfer programing to an external unit. On another call I could overhear the bewildered Indian techs discussing what to tell me. On another call I got through to "advanced tech" in US but tech had no info and said he did not know what to recommend I do. So there is no tech support for external drives yet.  

Have rebooted 622 many times. After each reboot it takes about 20 minutes before 622 will work with the drive at all--before the 20 mins are up, attempts to manage or interact with drive results in message telling me I need to call Dish and have my drive activated. I did that again today. Dish has confirmed that unit is activated and sent several activations.

Noticed after problems began that box drive came in said it was eSATA and USB2. Perhaps that means it is a SATA drive connected to a USB interface and perhaps dish 622 does not like such.  

Have just awhile ago connected a Western Digital 750 gig unit to 622 and have started transferring programs to see it it bombs out around 50 gigs. Will do a series of small transfers and see if it behaves better than the Seagate. 

Dish should have waited to intruduce external drives until after techs received info on them.


----------



## GBrock (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm having similar problems with a Seagate FA 750GB drive. Trouble getting it recognized, and the 622 loses connection with it and I can't transfer recordings to it. I think the Seagates are out of consideration for me with the 622. I'll be trying a Western Digital next.


----------



## SamSony (Mar 19, 2007)

The problems I described earlier is gone now. Trick functions are normal and all transfer and restore functions are working propertly. I'm still at L4.41, so that is not what fixed the problems. It just went away. *WEIRD!!!!*


----------



## BarneyC (Jan 9, 2005)

I too have a Seagate Free Agent 500gb and am having problems. The pause function pauses ok, but then, hitting it again, the play does not resume, nor does the play button resume play. I must use the jump forward, jump backward or fast forward to restart play. Various other problems intermittently as above. DISH is replacing my early 622 (Hardware ID is RBDB-N) with anew one in hopes it will cure the troubles. Anyone else?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have a WD MyBook and I am not seeing the issues that are being described. Gary, are you saying that you had issues with your WD drive? 

Definitely appears there is a trend with Seagate drives though based on the other users on this thread including Gary, but want to see if Gary is also seeing issues with WD and if so what is the make and model.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

I am hearing a lot of people say the Seagate drives have a lot of issues with the 622. I have a WD My Book and it has worked perfectly. There have been some problems seen with WD drives but most folks have reported excellent compatibility between these drives and the 622. I don't even know what "SATA" is but I hear it come up a lot when people are talking about Seagate. Could this be the culprit? Maybe WD is not "SATA"?


----------



## BarneyC (Jan 9, 2005)

shortspark said:


> I am hearing a lot of people say the Seagate drives have a lot of issues with the 622. I have a WD My Book and it has worked perfectly. There have been some problems seen with WD drives but most folks have reported excellent compatibility between these drives and the 622. I don't even know what "SATA" is but I hear it come up a lot when people are talking about Seagate. Could this be the culprit? Maybe WD is not "SATA"?


FWW my Seagate Free Agent is not the SATA model....


----------



## bobrap (Dec 17, 2005)

BarneyC said:


> FWW my Seagate Free Agent is not the SATA model....


Neither is mine (500GB). Think I'm going to switch to one of my WD internals and put it in an ext enclosure and see if that works any better.


----------



## jbjsm (May 15, 2005)

SamSony said:


> I have a *Seagate Free Agent* 500 Gig ext. hard drive also and I'm having all the same problems with the trick features that you're having. I'm also unable to delete programs on the external drive until I unplug it and plug it back in. I can also do a restore from the external HD to the internal drive and have it in on both drives at the same time. If I under stood correctly this wasn't suppose to be possible to have a program in two locations at one time. Also some programs at times don't show up on the Ext. HD, then reappear the next time I look. *WEIRD!!!!*


I'm having the same function problems with my Seagate Free Agent Pro 500. In addition, when I try to click on Manage USB drive I get the "call Dish to activate USB drive" message. All subsequant attempts to use this function are successful. Looks like Seagate drive users are out of luck. Ironic considering that a rep from Seagate was the guest on the Tech Chat!


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

My Seagate Free Agent 500 works fine. It looks like there are a couple of issues with the 622 software. One is not dealing correctly with allowing the drive to spin up after sleep mode - easy work-around - just reenter the command. The unable to copy message can be dealt with by powering down the drive and restarting it. Small nuisances in the start up of a very worthwhile feature.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I have a Free Agent 750 and it works fine. It doesn't deal with reboots, but if you disconnect it from the USB port and re-connect it, it is back. I leave the drive disconnected unless I need to archive something or watch something from the archives.

I should mention that I don't "archive" content that would benefit from trick-play features, so I can't comment on those.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

I'm a long time user of Dish equipment but don't know what Trick-play is. Maybe I've been doing it without knowing it's name?


----------



## BarneyC (Jan 9, 2005)

patmurphey said:


> My Seagate Free Agent 500 works fine. It looks like there are a couple of issues with the 622 software. One is not dealing correctly with allowing the drive to spin up after sleep mode - easy work-around - just reenter the command. The unable to copy message can be dealt with by powering down the drive and restarting it. Small nuisances in the start up of a very worthwhile feature.


Thanks for the tips! However, I think $40 is too much to pay for even 'small' nuisances!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

jcord51 said:


> I'm a long time user of Dish equipment but don't know what Trick-play is. Maybe I've been doing it without knowing it's name?


Trickplay=fast forward, pause & rewind functions


----------



## BarneyC (Jan 9, 2005)

I fired up a replacement 622 (Hardware ID RBDD-N) which Dish sent to cure various problems seeing and using my 500gb Seagate Free Agent HDD. Also downloaded SW release 422. No help at all

Problems noted so far:

Pause button does not resume play when pressed a second time.

Play button does not resume play after pause button pressed, but does resume play when pressed during ff.

After rebooting receiver "Activate HDD" Sceeen appears once, pause and play buttons work correctly for a while then revert back to above.

FIX IT DISH!

B.


----------



## david803sc (Jun 22, 2006)

I have 2 Western Digital My Book 750GB drives one for each of my 622's and I have had no problems at all except when i first access the drive after not using it for awhile I get a pop up saying I need to activate the service, after I clear the message and try again it works fine, I think it is just waking the drive up, but transfers and playback have worked perfectly for me.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

dbconsultant said:


> Trickplay=fast forward, pause & rewind functions


So that's what I've been doing for the last seven years with all the PVRs I've owned, since the feature first came out on the Dishplayer:eek2: Thank you


----------



## SamSony (Mar 19, 2007)

1) FreeAgent model - ST305004FDA1E-RK

2) New

3) Not used for anything but the ViP 622

4) At times the trick play functions was screwed up.
Could not delete movies most of the time.
Restore function would copy the movies back to the internal hard drive, 
but did not delete the copy from the external drive.
Would get the message to active the USB port.
Movies would not show up on the drive at times, then reappear later.

5) 25 movies or about 150 Gig used.

All of these problems are now fixed. I got the FreeAgent Tools and reset the sleep mode to never sleep. I then use a X10 remote switch to turn off the drive when not in use to prevent over heating. I have not had any problems at all for over two days now. Everything works great now


----------



## navidf (Feb 18, 2005)

I have a Lacie 500gig usb 2, designed by Porsche, 622receiver.
I transfered about 15 1 hr shows to the drive
, but on play back it stops for 10-15 seconds every 5 minutes or so, and then it says it has lost connection. Only a reboot solves the problem, but exact same thing happens again!
Any ideas?
Also 2 design issues:
1. it should leave all programming on the 622 and let me delete them
2. It should work in the back ground when the receiver is turned off when items are being transferred.
Thanks


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

SamSony said:


> 1) FreeAgent model - ST305004FDA1E-RK
> 
> Restore function would copy the movies back to the internal hard drive,
> but did not delete the copy from the external drive.


Actually, I think that's normal. It should leave a copy at the ext. drive. You have to delete that one manually.
I have the same model (it should be ....1E1-RK) and I can not delete the ext. drive events manually. That is the only problem. 
I think I will wait a while and see if Dish mods the software to wake up the drive.
I can delete if I manually power the FreeAgent off and on again. 
It's going to take a while for me to fill up 500GB at this time anyway. No rush.
Considering the widespread use of the FreeAgent drives Dish shoud recommend or provide a fix.


----------



## sport_truckin (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a 500GB WD Ext HDD it worked great for the first couple of weeks but now I can't watch more then 5 to 10 min of video from the Ext HDD then it stops the program. I cannot transfer from the Ext HDD to the DVR but I can transfer 1 item from the DVR at a time. I am afraid that I am going to loose all of teh contents on the EXt HDD but I see no other way. I done all of the power cycling both for the HDD and the DVR VIP622 but to no avail. I downloaded the stop spin program from WD but it has not worked either. Just seeing if anyone else has had this problem


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk..

Check this thread out.... 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1517317#post1517317

Closing thread to avoid splintering conversation


----------

